
Chrome 69 Is a Full-Fledged Assault on User Privacy - Dnyaneshwar
https://www.extremetech.com/internet/277609-chrome-69-is-a-full-fledged-assault-on-user-privacy
======
majora2007
I switched to Firefox recently due to some of the changes in Chrome (esp ad-
blocking) and so far, really like it. The UI is a little clunkier than I like
and I miss some of Chrome's autocomplete or CC auto-fill features, but FF is
fast and way more secure. Plus it has DNS over TLS which is a huge win in my
book.

------
fcarraldo
This is from September 2018, should it have (2018) in the title?

~~~
mtmail
Probably. Current version is Chrome 76.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_version_history](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_version_history)

------
collyw
Why do so few people use Chromium? (I use Firefox for most stuff, but I prefer
the debugger in Chrome / Chromium).

~~~
qekbg
I'd use it, but where are there installers that 1) I can trust and 2) are
updated as soon as Google releases a new version and 3) that allow me to get
automatic updates (without having to check for an update .exe myself)?

~~~
beatgammit
I don't know about Windows, but it's available on pretty much any Linux
distribution. I don't know if that's an option for you, but if you're worried
about Google, you should probably be worried about Microsoft too.

~~~
wil421
I halfway agree with you but one company sells you and the other sells you
products. Microsoft and to some extent Apple are not the best companies at
times but they are not in the same category as Ad companies (Google/FB).

~~~
squarefoot
"but one company sells you and the other sells you products"

Those activities aren't mutually exclusive, especially when first one can help
the second (example: Win10 telemetry).

------
kup0
Chrome 69 is old news. I suppose the most significant recent changes happened
around then, but this is almost nearly a year ago.

A quick search turns up two earlier popular HN discussions about the problems
surrounding these changes:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17942252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17942252)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18064537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18064537)

That said, since then, I do refuse to use Chrome

------
umeshjagnde
9770148742

------
Dutchie2020
Does anyone here have experience with Opera? How is it for daily use?

~~~
xnyan
Just FYI, opera was sold in 2016 to a consortium called Qihoo 360. Do your own
research but there have been concerns raised in as to some of their
operations, and i think many of the concerns about chrome now apply to opera
as well.

~~~
Dutchie2020
Thx, didn't know that, Qihoo seems pretty shady indeed.

~~~
jaclaz
In theory (and as always YMMV) the heir of Opera is Vivaldi:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivaldi_(web_browser)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivaldi_\(web_browser\))

------
umeshjagnde
umeshjagnde

------
natvert
Or Brave browser?

